# OMG! Sierra is so stinkin cute!!



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Sierra, a 7 yo paint mare, just went up on Horsetopia today. She is adorable! I just want to kiss her! She was purchased from the Twin City MN Sale about two weeks ago. Owners say she is totally bombproof, goes through water, trail rides alone and with others, rides in traffic, even had a school bus go by her with no reaction. Loves people, will come right up to the pasture fence, whinnies when you walk in the barn, and loves attention. Stands single tied as long as you like, baths are no problem. She does go on a direct rein, but they doubt she's had any english training. How difficult would it be to switch her to english hacking, lower level dressage, and maybe teach her to jump? Before anyone gets upset, yes I do have a trainer! Opinions please!!!

Paint Horse For Sale, Pennsylvania, Ephrata


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

At least I know she'll handle the trails through the state game lands like a champ...


----------



## coelh102 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow!! Just.... WOW!!!!! Fantastic!!!! That's all I can say!! She is soooo adorable!!!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

coelh102 said:


> Wow!! Just.... WOW!!!!! Fantastic!!!! That's all I can say!! She is soooo adorable!!!


That's the same reaction I had!! I'm going to see her tonight at 6:30.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

she is cute! if she has a willingness to learn and work then you shouldn't have any problem teaching her new things.

the guy riding her is another story


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Umm yuh she's awesome!!!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I have butterflies... I am so excited to meet this horse tonight! I actually got chills the first time I watched her video! I hope and pray she is as good as she seems!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

she looks awsome, especially for the price!!! Make sure to let us know how it went!!!


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

holy crap. If she is what she seems, bring your cheque book. She will go SO fast at that price. And she's gorgeous! Good luck!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, sitting here at work really sucks. I am dying to see her!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

OH! I like her. She seems perfect, nice calm and quiet. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, lets just say that video was VERY well done. She was cute and well mannered, but certainly not anything special. The guy actually said "she's just a dumb trail horse." Nice. They brought back 18 horses from the sale in MN (I thought it was three). So I had to wonder, how could they know much about 18 new horses in two weeks? She also had some really strange scabby bumps covering her back legs, up to her butt. I noticed she had a runny nose and when the guy got on her, she snotted and coughed quite a bit. Very cute, very sweet, but not for me... The search contines


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Awe im sorry she wasnt the one and she wasnt what she turned out to be. 

SHALL THE SEARCH CONTINUE  
Dont give up, you will find the one !


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

):

I'm sure you'll find "the one" soon!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

He does make some wonderful video. Just keep pressing on you find the right one.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Equinenow.com usually has some good ones.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, I'm on ALL the classifieds sites every day! I'm surprised that I'm not finding more in my price range. I'm looking for anything advertised under $3500 (hoping I can get them below $3K). Everything that I've looked at or emailed about, ends up having some sort of lameness issue or hasn't been ridden regularly for a while, or is at a sales barn where they really don't know anything about the horse. I thought there would be more "all-around" horses in that price range. I'm sure something will come up... Looking at a leopard Appy gelding tomorrow that has been used in lessons all summer and trail rides. Looks cute!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

This is Alibi... DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1450453 - Alibi


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 12, 2008)

I know you said you're already passing on this mare, but I'm also in PA (relatively close to Ephrata) and these people are horse traders. I've never purchased a horse from them nor have I ever dealt with them personally, but they bring a bunch of horses in and test ride them and market them as trail horses. If you watch, after this batch goes they will have another batch in shortly after. They don't know much about the horses because they do not keep them for any length of time - just enough to flip them.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Catalyst said:


> I know you said you're already passing on this mare, but I'm also in PA (relatively close to Ephrata) and these people are horse traders. I've never purchased a horse from them nor have I ever dealt with them personally, but they bring a bunch of horses in and test ride them and market them as trail horses. If you watch, after this batch goes they will have another batch in shortly after. They don't know much about the horses because they do not keep them for any length of time - just enough to flip them.


That's exactly why we passed on her. We could tell as soon as we got there that they were a sales barn only. When he said they have a "preferred shipper" that brought 18 horses in from the sale in MN two weeks ago, and they had spent all day working on videos for a couple of the other horses, we got out of there as fast as we could!!!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

She is soooo cute. I want her. How much were they asking for her?


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

that too bad that she was sick. She looked sooo nice.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, to be the odd one out, I didn't like Sierra. She just didn't strike me as having any kind of spark... and I'm really picky about my Paints, lol.

The Appy gelding though, he's adorable!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I think you must definately have a try on the appaloosa. He looks and sounds really good, and not a bad price if he does all that the ad says he does.

Good luck, and let us know what happens. = )


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i agree, that appy is handsome, and i am not an appy person at all, but i would even take him lol. Make sure you go out there and look at him!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

We're looking at him at 2:00 tomorrow!! Noah is getting picked up in the morning, then we'll head out to see Alibi. Hopefully, that will keep me from crying for too long...


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Strongs for tomorrow...I hope you will feel okay. Good luck. = )


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wait where is Noah going? i missed something!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Well, to be the odd one out, I didn't like Sierra. She just didn't strike me as having any kind of spark... and I'm really picky about my Paints, lol.
> 
> The Appy gelding though, he's adorable!


I agree I didnt think that paint was anything great.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

She looks really amazing!! post in and tell us how it went!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

where's Noah going? I was looking for other posts from you but didnt see any... what did I miss?


----------

